# Hay mow floor



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My one lambing barn needs a new hay mow floor, Grandpa built the barn in 1953. They used 1x8 as floor boards, and they are getting a little soft in spots. Either that or I’m getting heavier. Anyway, what would be wrong with using 3/4” OSB instead? Or any other ideas?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Priced OSB lately? No doubt it would work but don’t think of it as a money saver.....$26 a sheet last I looked  I have put off all but the essential wood building projects until a later date if possible.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

OSB would delaminate with any moisture that gets on it; it really can't take much water. I think I would use pressure treated plywood; it would last longer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one really old wood barn that I don't use except for a little storage. But, many years ago I refloored the loft with 5/8" plywood I bought at a salvage center. It has held up well, but the thing that I found out is that you need some hay down on the plywood or fresh bales will mold on the bottom slightly due to no air circulation. And when you get a nice 2"-3" layer of hay down on the floor you have to be careful as your feet can slide and cause you to fall when stacking. This was smooth one side plywood.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’d use 5/4 board, but wow it’s crazy high right now.....have a source for reclaimed wood?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've used OSB to cover the old floor for the same reason (seemed weaker or I got heavier ). Haven't had any problems with delamination, but I put a new steel roof on before and I only stack hay on it. So there is little or no moisture available. As Mike mentions, leaving some hay chaff helps with the molding too.

I'd use treated material if I was doing the part where water might be from the wheels (wagons and tractors).

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Going to go with 5/8”OSB, when the price comes down of course. Mainly for straw so I’m a little concerned about it being slick but I may throw down some cornstalks to walk on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Going to go with 5/8"OSB, when the price comes down of course. Mainly for straw so I'm a little concerned about it being slick but I may throw down some cornstalks to walk on.


I am guessing that the osb will expand just a touch from the outdoor air and when that happens it will likely give you much better footing. Just keep it from getting wet and you should be good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Going to go with 5/8"OSB, when the price comes down of course. Mainly for straw so I'm a little concerned about it being slick but I may throw down some cornstalks to walk on.


My hay mow has OSB floor, it's been that way since 98. It works fine and OSB is kind of rough so it doesn't get too slick. There are a few spots where the roof leaks and just makes the OSB soft in those places.


----------

